# How to identify an unknown bulb?



## milkyspit (May 18, 2006)

Is there any way to identify an unknown, unmarked bi-pin bulb? I've got a few for which I've forgotten their origins...
:thinking:


----------



## LumenHound (May 18, 2006)

The only thing that comes to mind might be to try each bulb on 5.0V to 20.0V adjustable voltage power supply that can output 6 amps or more and ramp up the voltage on each bulb until it outputs a bright yellow-white light. The voltage and current readings on the supply just might help to jog your memory as to what each bulb's identity is.


----------



## andrewwynn (May 21, 2006)

I've started to catalog high-res photos of most of the WA lamps.. there are a different number of windings on many of them, and the ones with the same number, they have obviously different filament diameters.. do you know if they are WA lamps, and do you have a digital camera with macro? 

-awr


----------



## maxilux (May 21, 2006)

I think, you have no chance, there are to much different bulbs with the same look.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 21, 2006)

I've got similar problems with WA bulbs I've got. You could always try my technique, put them into a light and if they pop it was the wrong one. 

-LT


----------



## maxilux (May 21, 2006)

Lunal_Tic said:


> I've got similar problems with WA bulbs I've got. You could always try my technique, put them into a light and if they pop it was the wrong one.
> 
> -LT



I have the same problem, in my opinion you can forget it, no chance for a private user.


----------



## andrewwynn (May 21, 2006)

like i said.. if you have a macro camara and it's a WA lamp.. it's possible. If you take a picture i can tell which it is if it's any of the standards.. 

1111, 1331, 1185, 1160, 1166, 1274.. they all look different. 

-awr


----------



## maxilux (May 21, 2006)

Wow, can i send it with pm?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 21, 2006)

awr,

Couldn't you just post the pix?

-LT


----------



## maxilux (May 21, 2006)

No, easyest way for me is to sent a mail


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 21, 2006)

maxilux said:


> No, easyest way for me is to sent a mail



Actually my previous post was for Andrew. That way all of us could take a look and he wouldn't have to mess with each individual case.

-LT


----------



## maxilux (May 21, 2006)

Sorry, can i mail you to 
I have only 2 bulbs from WA.
Please send me pm with your mail


----------



## andrewwynn (May 21, 2006)

I'm planning on getting a 'how to' manual online to ident the bulbs.. i just started to make the catalogue with pictures of each lamp with the physical description of each. 

From a macro picture i can positively ident. from the gold standards which lamps. I think i lost my 'cheat sheet' i started but it would only take about 10 minutes to re-create it. 

maxilux.. if you take a macro picture of the bulb ,just the straight sideways profile you can email it to me and i'll tell you which lamp they are if they are one of the ones i have on-hand (not likely i won't have it i have about a dozen different WA lamps). It will be helpful to know if you know a range.. i.e. 'one of these three). 

my email is in my profile. 

back to lunal_tic.. once i get caught up with nanos i'll have more time to finish the likes of the WA lamp identifier solution i will start a thread and have a real easy web forward to refer to it. 

-awr


----------



## maxilux (May 21, 2006)

pm send


----------

